# Wine Cellar



## Wade E

Okay I already had it framed while in my down time doing to wine making
area but started on the wine cellar today. I just got done priming the
floor so that I can pour the self leveling cement tomorrow. This time
Ill make the mixture correct too! It is approx, 12' x 10' with a 45*
angle at the door to give a nice walkway to what will be the bedroom
eventually9Hopefully I can get that done by the end of the year). I
have a little electrical to do like put in a light fixture in there and
a switch but thats about it. Ill order the sheetrock tomorrow for this
room. This room also houses my water tank, breaker box, and water
filters.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good going Wade...hope to watch the progress on this one too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trigham

Yes for sure Wade, your trying to keep as busy so you dont have to come to my house and help me out arent you lol


Seriously bud, I envy your talent and am looking forward to this thread as well.... Keep the pics coming!.. did anyone ask if it is dry now since you have done all the work..... I remember the water springsu had in the begining.


----------



## Waldo

Will be a dandy wade. How much insulation will you use on the walls?


----------



## jobe05

Looks like a great spot Wade. A small window for a window A/C unit and an out of te way spot to store 1200 or so bottles of the good stuff!


----------



## Wade E

No air conditioner. For 1 thing it stays at 65* very steady and
humidity is 70 so thats about perfect. I have had a thermometer with
humidity scale in there since I started the Wine making area with a
daily high and low setting on it just out of curiousity and it has only
fluctuated 2 degrees. I actually bricked over that window on the
outside as when I had a driveway installed I brought up the level to
make the water coming down the driveway go away from the house and then
I put in a paver stone sidewalk which was probably the beginning of
tearing up my back. I put in drainage underneath so between the
driveway and the drainage underneath it helped with our water problem
alot but was no match for mother nature. As for insulation Waldo, Im
not quite sure yet. Just finished pouring the floor with the
leveling cement WITH THE RIGHT MIXTURE! Pics to follow soon as I have to take a shower now.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## PeterZ

Wade,

What I have seen on the web calls for no insulation on the outside walls, and R-50 in the ceiling and any wall that borders a heated space. If any of those walls will but up against the future bedroom you will probably need to fir them out to have enough space for the insulation. You may have to go a little more high-tech than fiberglass bats, too.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Peter as I will take that ito consideration with heavy sheets of
foam or those Tuff-R sheets with the aluminum foil on both sides, we
used to use those in our hot tubs. The floor is drying fast this time.
Hmmmmm, I wonder why its working so much better this time!


----------



## grapeman

wade said:


> The floor is drying fast this time. Hmmmmm, I wonder why its working so much better this time!




Must be the warmer weather- yeah that's it!


----------



## Waldo

Wade will be a pro by the time he finishes this one


----------



## Wade E

New floor poured and pretty darn easy this time using a drill
mounted mix insyead of with a hoe (sorry girls). The drill mounted
mixer is like a Fizz-X on steriods. Should be nice and dry tomorrow.
Hopefullt getting sheetrock getting sheetrock Friday at the latest. I
have some really nice heavy duty vinyll tiles that I got for free from
a frien that he had left over, mostly marble black but I have some
white ones to accent them.











*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looking good...I love the smell of fresh cement and lumber....it means that something new is being created.


----------



## ScubaDon

looking good!


----------



## Wade E

Personally I like the smell of completion.


----------



## MikeC

Wade,
I've been swamped and haven't had a chance to poke my head in the electronic door here and chat until today. My first question to myself was "I wonder how Wade has done on his wine room project".


Great work and progress. The pictures really bring it to life for the rest of us.


----------



## Wade E

Mike, when was the last time you were on, just making sure you know this isnt still the winemaking area!


----------



## masta

Looking good Wade and when I built my wine cellar I used 2x6 walls with R-19 fiberglass and R-30 in the ceiling. Since I have a cooling unit to keep the temp at 56-57 degrees I lined the entire room including two layers on the floor with 1" foil-faced rigid sheets (R value of 7.2) and then sealed all the seams tightly with duct tape. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E

Im just going with R-15 on the walls and 30 on the ceiling which is
already there. We really dont use the heat in our bedrooms to much and
the heater for that room is far away. I will use 5/8" rock though.


----------



## Wade E

My sheetrock was delivered todfay and was left outside. Everything was
fine until I was about ten minutes away from home when the sky opened
up and I floored it and dont want to tell you how fast I had that F150
going but Ill just say I was moving!!!! I made it home and moved the 10
sheets into my sun room at lightning speed and all is good.


----------



## grapeman

So you had the truck "Rocking" and rolling. Glad you got it before it got too wet.


----------



## Wade E

Now that I look back, if I had gotten a ticket it would have been way more than the sheetrock costed + insurance bump!




Then if the wife found out Id be in the dog house for a long time if I was lucky!


----------



## rrawhide

Wade

Sure looks and sounds great. I have started my first gwertz kit
and it is now just starting to make little 'stuff' moving around on the
surface. Hope tomarrow or next day will show some better
action. Good luck on getting your wine cellar done and thanx for
your comments on mine.

Half the fun is the trip getting there --------

rrawhide

ps: I ordered a couple more kits from George - what have I done?


----------



## Wade E

Well I did some electrical today, insulated with R-15 in the walls with
a 1/2" sheet of Tuff-R insulkation over that because I used 2 x 4
framing at the door and at top and bottom plate and 2 x 3 framing every
where else not thinking of how I was going to finish everything off
afterwards. So I used the sheet insul. and the sheetrock to bring
everything back out to flush which worked out great luckily. So the
room is ready for taping, I was not able to get sheetrock in a few
spots around the water filters and above the water holding tank cause
the pipes are in the way but it is insulted so should be fine. Pics to
follow as I just dont have the energy or the will to go back downstairs.


----------



## Wade E

Still have to fir out for a header just to allow for trim to.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E




----------



## OilnH2O

rrawhide said:


> ps: I ordered a couple more kits from George - what have I done?




HA! When I do that, the question around here is from the SWMBO "...What have _YOU_ done!!"


----------



## Wade E

Well ive kind of been slacking but the last coat of compound is on and
I bought a dehumidifier for the room as the humidity was going a little
higher than should be and the dang compound was also taking a really
long time to dry each time because of that, about 3 days between coats
and thats not even heavy coats. I turned it on and within an hour the
humidity went down 14%. It is very adjustable so I will be playing with
it until I figure out where to leave it so the wine will be at its
best. Hopefully I can get it painted this weekend and start putting
down fllor tiles early next week.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Been wondering if you were still working down there...keep us Posted.


When I saw the updated Post I thought we'd see bottles on the racks and all start feeling really inadequate.


----------



## rrawhide

Hi all



well here it is - we have we riesling in primary and - MM Italian
Amarone in first carboy - then WE cab then WE gewurztraminer in
last. Things seem to be going as expected. -- Racked the riesling
today and looks good. Having a glass of Kenwood cab tonight that
I bought from Save Mart Grocery store @$23.88/case. Not bad but I
have to remember that I am just buying
glass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hummmmmmm! that's what they all
say!!!! Cannot wait to try my own wine but something has to be
done in the meantime. Think I will have a 1982 Opus One with my
hamburgers tonight!!!!!!!!! Seriously, we had an overflo from our
downstairs toilet that overflowed two bedrooms and an
office. Then the Service pro company came out to fix the
damage and dry out the rooms - never thought about the wine that was in
the hall closet. Back of the house was heated to 250 degrees for
over 40 hours. Finally. opened the cabinet and found lots of
popped corks. Talked to insurance company and they advised
to take an inventory. There were 38 bottles there dating back to
1975. Advised insurance company todays value and they paid
off 100%. Said that they could not prove/disprove the condition
of the wine at this time without opening. Interesting situation -
hope no one else ever has to go thru this! However, this is
what prompted/paid for the winery in the barn. Thanx for letting
me share this with you.


----------



## Waldo

I am surprised that they would even consider paying for it rrawhide. Who do you have your insurance with? I may want to consider changing companies 


Your wine room project is coming along nicely wade. You are doing a great job on it from I can see podner.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E

Looking good rrawhide. 250* huh, That would get fermentation done
quick, mybe a 6 gallon batch done in 2 days and ready to
stabilize!





Thanks Waldo but I really have to get my butt into gear cause Ive been
slacking too long. The new humidifier sucked the moisture right out of
that compound and is ready to sand as soon as the wife gets home from
work to watch the kids as the boy will start destruction as soon as you
turn your head.






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rrawhide

Hi Waldo



Sorry for the delay answering - my insurance company is Golden
Eagle. I have a ranchowners/farmowners policy and they covered
the bad wine without any problems. They just did not know how to
respond since we would have to have opened every one of them to
determine condition. Once opened you have to drink right then or
toss. So they paid off. There were 43 bottles of wine
dating clear back to 1974. AND one 1961 Valipochello (which I
know is bad and is only there for effect and I did not count).
Anyway, they said to take inventory and establish value so thanx to the
internet I was able to find most of them. There is even a 1982
Opus One (400.00) and lots of other good stuff - saving for my kids
wedding - from the year of their birth. The total was
1832.44. But, now just do not kow about any of them. Have
tried at least 6 bottles and dumped 5 of them so I hope that this
is not my ratio. Still waiting to have the OPUS with hamburgers
though!!!! Son, is getting married Sept 1st so we will be trying
the 2 bottles of 1979. Hope for the best.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks rrawhide........I can just see the look on my S,,,,,F.....m agents face if I ask him if my wine is covered in my home owners. I think there is a clause in there that stipulates that anything that happens on any day other than February 31st is automatically excluded from coverage


----------



## Wade E

Okay, now thats its finally getting cooler here again I can get my a%^ into gear and get going again. I finally installed the floor and stained the door today and have to pick up some molding tomorrow and start making the wine racks which will take some time since I need a lot of them for all the wine I have in boxes all over my basement.


----------



## grapeman

What did you do run out of tile Wade before you finished? Serously, I like doing that with floors myself. Get it finsihed and fill it up!


----------



## Wade E

I had enough of the black but not only wanted to accentuate it but also wanted to add some extra brightness to it. This was all left over tile that a friend gave me who was given it from his father in law who brought it from Peensyvania and this stuff is really high end flooring. Wish I had it when I did the wine making room as this stuff is really durable and that linoleum that I bought is crap!


----------



## masta

You better get this finished because the masta will be stopping by in a few weeks to inspect both rooms!


----------



## Wade E

Wont be done by then boss but will look a little better. Thanks for posting as it reminded me to get going on my cut list for the wine racks I started before going over the brother-in laws place to celebrate my wifes birthday. We had a bottle of my Gewürztraminer with some lobster tails for an appetizer and a bottle of my Barolo with the Fillet Mignon for dinner and a few bottles of my Nut Brown Ale with the Vanilla Beans. Cant wait to try your beer at the party!


----------



## Wade E

Spent the whole day in the back yard milling up wood for my wine racks.
I need more wood but so far I have enough for 3 racks. These 3 are
ready to assemble tommorow. Not a very good picture as Im not to good with sunlight pictures and I had to adjust the picture just bso you can see all the tools out in the yard.


----------



## rrawhide

Lookin' good Wade. Just a little at a time and soon you will be
sitting there with mamma eating hordurves and sipping wine. You
see, it first started as a cool room - then a wine room - and now is a
winery. Seriously - hope you are done soon and are enjoying the
journey. Half of the fun is getting there. Take care.
Later.

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E

Spent most of today staining and building 1 of the racks(1 lower and 1 upper as I just cant get long enough wood from work as this is all scrap red and white oak but when stained you really can not tell the difference. Ill post some pics later as I have to affix some more labels to fill up the rack. All in all this room will be home to approx. 700 bottles.


----------



## NorthernWinos

"Us want's pictures!!!"


----------



## grapeman

Let's see now, what is the capacity of the room in people? Divide that by 700 and how many can we expect to drink up each on you Wade?


----------



## Wade E

I know that Sparkling wine doesnt need to be shelved like that but was the only bottles left for tonight that I had labels for to fill it and get as many as I can off the floor so there they went. If I have room when all is said and done they will go back there though. Have to start printing out more labels for the other batches I have made and designed labels for but never printed out. Might have to open a bottle or 2 to distinguish what is what as I am not sure of a few batches down there. Lot more racks to make. Also have to put trim in after racks are installed as most of it will be hidden and I dont really want to waste money! That outlet at top left of the rack is a phone outlet and has to go as it will be in the way for the next rack.










*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

That wineand the racks look great Wade...thanks for the photos...now we know you really have been busy.


Are the racks anchored to the wall???


----------



## Wade E

To the left wall and the rest will be tied in to 1 another and probably the ceiling with a bracket cause I dont want to anchor into the concrete wall behind it as it is subterranean and that was 1 of the walls they sprayed down with a special sealing spray to make it non-porous so dont want it leaking now! Thanks and I will be busy as Im motivated again but its hot again today! 


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E

I brought home a lot os scraps today and have almost all of what I need except for about 2o pcs which I will get by the end of the week as these are small pcs. I cut them all down to size and will sand and route what I need to start my next rack tomorrow.




Each 1 of those piles is a upper or lower wine rack.


----------



## rrawhide

hey hey hey and hi Wade



just pack them up adnd I will give you my UPS number to ship to Oak
Hill Winery. They sure will look good here. I think that
you have become a custom winerack maker too!!!



looks good Wade.



Later



rrawhide


----------



## Wade E

Okay spent all day in the back yard and in the room today as the floor
is way off even though I put a lot of self leveling cement in there.
Some of the humps were way up out of the cement and would have had to
pour about 3" to completely level it so it really broke my chops. I had
to use a laser and cut each leg at different heights and then turn the
laser on to mark each rail accordingly. I made 3 racks toady as each
one that goes to the ceiling is in 2 pcs. as this is all scrap wood and
had nothing long enough which made it more work. The right cab is going
to have shelves on the bottom 2 levels for sparkling wine since every
time I put these on the side I seem to lose a bottle from leaks.




Dont know why this is happening since they were all new champagne
corks. There will eventually be a oak countertop on top of that unit to
store carboys on. I need the room above to change the water filters. Its really hard to get a picture of it all as the room is not big enough to work the camara right and it doesnt help that Im *NO *photographer! I have to get to work on figuring out what the heck I have bottled in my basement as I never labeled most of my older batches. *Do Not Make This Mistake People!* Label each bottle somehow whether it be with masking tape or something.





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman

Coming along nicely Wade. Now finish filling it up!






Was it hot there the last couple days? It was supposed to get to 88 yesteday and it ended up 99 here, 100 in the next town over. Today was supposed to get to 77, and it got up to 93. Cooling off nicely though now. Didn't get any rain though.


----------



## Wade E

It was very hot today and yesterday appleman and there was no shade in my backyard today! I started at 8:00 am this morning since my neighbor was delivered a totally customized Harley Davidson yesterday that is so loud that my teeth chatter when he revs it up, and guess what he wanted to do this morning, yep, take it for a ride. I like Harleys but they are just to dang loud! I have enough to fill these but like I stated earlier, I have to figure out what is what since it all got moved around fixing the basement. We are about to get hit with a good storm I think and we really need the rain. I didnt water the yard this year like I normally every year and I pretty much lost the side and a lot of the front. when you walk on it, it crunches.




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Wade wrote: 
The right cab is going to have shelves on the bottom 2 levels for sparkling wine since every time I put these on the side I seem to lose a bottle from leaks.






Wade...what's going on with the sparkling wine???? If you are loosing wine to leaks..then you lost your bubbles too....Dang!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds like you guys are getting the heat we had last week....now we have some pretty chilly air around here...was in the 50's yesterday and raining...only 40 this morning.....burrr!!!!! Enjoy the heat...unfortunatly summer won't last forever.


----------



## Wade E

I dont know whats going on NW, It must have been fine until I tipped them over cause it wasnt dripping it was spraying a very fine mist. I walked in and felt it on my face and could smell it but really couldnt see it. So there is still great pressure in there!


----------



## grapeman

Wade, how long did you have them upright? Could the corks dry out a little and when you laid them down under pressure they leak? But then if they are plastic stoppers, I don't think that would be possible. Not sure what type of stoppers you used.


----------



## Wade E

Plastic ones!


----------



## Wade E

Going through all the batches with no labels or even worse, the ones I never even removed the original commercial labels. This is not fun to get commercial labels off dry since I really dont want to put them in water to and get the corks wet with this stuff or vary the temps of the wine bottles to much. Dry scraping is going but its tuff. On a good note I found 9 bottles of my 2006 Black currant that I didnt know I even had as it was buried under some other batches! This was my favorite batch ever and the one that got everyone else on the Currant kick!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Our last batch of Sparkling Wine had a couple leakers....I must have been overly aggressive when riddling...


I could smell wine in the wine cellar one day...checked all the bottles in the racks and didn't find anything leaking....figured it was the Sparkling Wine that was upside-down in the crates and that I would find out what it was someday...Sure enough...when we went to dégorge 2 bottles had some missing and were flat....I must have jolted and dropped them too hard onto the plastic stoppers and they had a slight crack in them....so...this next batch will be handled a little more gently.


We dégorged the last of that batch last week...when were recapping Jim mentioned that the stoppers went into one bottle too easily...he tried that same stopper in another bottle and it was fine...Then took another stopper and it went in the problem bottle just fine.....I don't think all the bottles nor all the plastic stoppers are created equal....Some of our bottles are a little different than others....


So...maybe your leaking bottle is one of those that is a little different...or that stopper was a little off.....I would say that the bottle that was spraying a mist might be flat when you open it...save it for a semi-special occasion and open it just for yourselves....just incase it is flat...The wine will still be tasty.


----------



## Wade E

Finally got all those batches in my basement all labeled and cleaned and racked. I need to build more racks this weekend as I have 3 batches that need to get bottled to make room for some batches already in primary, a double batch of the W.E Chocolate Raspberry Port that should be coming in soon and a batch of Plum that i might start tomorrow as the grocery store is having a good sale on them and Ive been wanting to try Plum.


----------



## jobe05

Shelves look great Wade, Very professional! Good Job





Could you stack the bottles 2 high on each shelf?


----------



## Wade E

I do not believe that hey will but that middle shelf is a possibility as I left that whole row bigger in case I decide to ever do magnums.


----------



## Wade E

Only that middle shelf will hold some on top of another, if I do I will use some of that no slip rug underlayment. It is a very thin material made to put under area rugs and runners on stairs.


----------



## rrawhide

great talking to you tonight Wade - hope I did not interfere with
your dinner. The little one sounded great and I hope he will be
helping you soon. I racked and filtered the MM Amarone and it
sure looks good - tastes pretty good too. Now I have to rack and
filter the WE Gewerztraminer and the WE CAB. I will let it bulk
for another month and then bottle. I did put a wedge under the
syrah, merlot and blackbeary cab like you suggested and the lees should
fall ok. I have not worked with the peach and strawberry yet -
going to the coast tomarrow (Avila Beach) morning and I will beat
the c--rrr--raa--p out of it when I get home. I will take your
suggestion and not be gentle!!!!! I think that I have
decided not to add the remainder of the f-pack to the blackbeary cab -
see what happens - I guess that I can always add it if not happy with
the results in a month. I think that I will call it Blackbeary Cabernet
cause of the label. Wadda ya think? Thanx again, Wade, it
was nice talking to a pro -we newbies need all the help we can
get. Thanx again.

rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide




----------



## NorthernWinos

rrawhide...love the label photo....


----------



## NorthernWinos

Wade, how many bottle will your racks hold???? 


I guess if you have more to bottle you'll have to build more shelves, those look full.


You sure been using your talents on those racks, they look great. Like all the bottle have the foil capsules...you must like your new tool...? And all the labels look great...I use a generic label, so the bottles all look the same...only the names have been changed [to protect the innocent].


----------



## Wade E

So far I have 238 bottles racked and those Sparkling bottles are on the floor until I build the shelves for that 1 rack. I can only fit about 7 more. I have to build a few more racks this weekend which I have wood already cut for , just have to sand, route, stain and assemble. I have 3 more to build plus 2 angled units if I think Ill be able to fit any in there.


----------



## bovinewines

I'll be interested in hearing how that Port turns out! I LOVE Port. I know I'm a long way away from trying that just yet.


Is this the first port you've made?


Bovine


----------



## Wade E

Bovine, it is a kit and yes it is my first port. If you can do a kit you can do this port. Its as simple as reading and following instructions. Making a Port from scratch will require a little more experience though. Dot be overwhelmed by the price of anykit or the fact that it says Masters Edition or All Juice, Its just a better kit, not really any harder. There may be a little extra work involved but nothing hard.


----------



## Wade E

Built 3 more racks today and labeled and shrink wrapped and shelved 3 batches. Running out of room for racks in there. I have to build 1 more upper rack and more narrow rack next to the door as I cant fit much over there or it will impede on getting any bottles out of the rack across fro it but I cant have wasted space as space is a valuable commodity in there. I will post pics tomorrow as I just finished with this all day affair. This room is almost complete. Then I can build 1 more rack for the empties in the wine making room and then start the bedroom down there. The kids want me to hurry up as they both get to upgrade bedrooms when this happens and we also get to expand the kitchen into a much bigger one with an island and move the washer and dryer upstairs so my wife doesnt have to run up &amp; down the stairs so much. I dont even want to think what she has in mind for me after that!


----------



## Wade E

Here are the newbies on the opposite side from what has ben posted earlier. I still have 1 upper rack to build to complete that side. I think Im going to need more room soon. Do we really need a water holding tank or that breaker box that is obstructing my room? Maybe I just need drink more. I think I nned to hold some tasting partys !


----------



## jobe05

Can you run a free standing rack in the middle of the room? It would be cramped quarters, but it's not like you spend hours in there................. You don't spend hours in there do you Wade?............................

Wade?????.......................... Sigh.......................


----------



## Wade E

Sorry I didnt respond earlier but I was in my wine cellar. Now what were you saying? Funny you should say that as I have a rolling table that would work great for this and I was eying this up yesterday. I think Im gonna have to hang some from the ceiling to!


----------



## CajunTim

Great job on the racks Wade.



What is the lenght of the spacer braces that holdes the front to the back? Do they hold the bottles firmly in place?*Edited by: CajunTim *


----------



## Wade E

6 1/2"


----------



## Trubador

That looks Damn good down there Wade. Very jealous over here.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Wade mustn't live in earth quake country...I've been through a couple [not here] and I still shutter when I see things stacked high and no visible anchors.


----------



## Wade E

They are bolted to the walls! Just cant see the screws.


----------



## Wade E

Im running out of room fast, I have to make 1 more rack for the top of the right rack in picture 2 Those bottles on the top are the only ones that arent mine. I have some of Jobes, Mastas, and a few commercial 1's. There are already some of my wine on the bottom of that rack. Im going to have to move the water filters that are above in the 1st pic to install another big rack up there. That will help a lot, that will hold another 100 or so. I may even slip a skinny rack on each side of the door that will probably not hold much cause theyll most likely only be about 1' wide but it all adds up. So far I have 357 of my own, 16 from others, another 24 bottles of sparkling and 2 cases of Nut brown ale with vanilla beans added to it. I have a few batches that need bottling to. Im going to have to build a free standing rack in the middle of the room with casters on it!

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

My gosh...How many bottles of wine do you have????


Is the Temp pretty stable in there???


----------



## Wade E

The temp is very stable in there. So far it is staying right around 66* during the summer and 63* so far in the cold and the humidity is stable at 70% with the dehumidifier on during the summer and the water tank in there adding to the humidity all year long. I think between the subterranean area and the water tank in there this really helps the room stay stable although it makes the room too humid during the summer hence the dehumidifier. I have just under 400 and a lot more that are ready to bottle.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I counted today and have just over 400 bottles and 2 carboys to bottle...Christmas is going to be hard on the bottle count.


Ordinary people would think we are nuts. Don't tell my husband how many bottles we have




...I just put in an order for more used wine bottles and picked a few clear ones up at a winery....sshhhhh!!!!


----------



## Wade E

I have 4 carboys that can be bottled but Im just going to do the crabapple and the plum so that I can sparkle 1/2 of each. All the others can bulk age longer as I dont need the carboys cause I have nothing big in primary. i did have to get 2 3 gallon carboys recently, 1 for the sherry and the other for the La Bodega Port I just started. Oh yeah, I will be bottling the Choc. Rasp. Port in a week so that I can try 1 bottle at Christmas for dessert with the family, almost forgot about that. That means that Ill have 3 empty 6 gallon jugs just sitting there empty. That'll be a 1st.


----------



## Waldo

Think that Chocolate/Rasberry is going to be ready that early wade?


----------



## Wade E

Find out! If not oh well!


----------



## kaluba

Hey wade you might want to consider a tankless water heater check it out i know it will give you more room


----------



## swillologist

kaluba I think what you are looking at there is a pressure tank for his water system not a water heater.


----------



## Wade E

That is my holding tank as I have a well. My water heating system is domestic which means that it is all internal inside the furnace. But thanks for trying to get me more room as I need it already.


----------



## kaluba

ahhh


----------



## Wade E

Oooppss. Good thing Ive been working on the last few wine racks as I just went in there to measure the last rack that NEEDS to be built as all other racks are full and noticed that my humidifier is off and needs to be on today as its 78* here and the humidity in that room is 97%!



Up until today its stayed a nice 66% with temps in the mid to upper 60'5 but today it was 78* and very humid and my bottles were damp damnit! I may have ome problems with some of the labels from this and that pisses me off!


----------



## grapeman

We had that weather yesterday Wade. Very warm and humid. It started like that today and by 10:00 the wind was blowing 40 mph out of the northeast and the temps dropped like a rock and the humidity dissapeared. Possible record low tonight here. HOLD ON it will get less humid. Hope the labels stay put.


----------



## Wade E

A few of them wrinkled so far but the humidifier dropped it right down to 66% in 1 hour and will stay on now just in case I forget.


----------



## NorthernWinos

We also have had fluctuating temperatures lately....at least they are tending to be getting warmer....

Shorts and tank tops yesterday...started out like that today, then back into the jeans and flannel shirt this evening.....

Wade...hope you get your cellar moderated and show us some photos of those full racks and the new ones....


----------



## Wade E

Will do NW!


----------



## Wade E

Latest update. I have almost run out of room as I have installed a few shelves and maybe the last rack but we'll see about that. Maybe I can fit a small one some where and even an angled 1 in between the last empty 1 and the first full one.


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Dean

Wade, that looks absolutely fantastic! I wish I had your woodworking skills. You should be very proud. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## grapeman

Looking super Wade as usual. I see BEER! You must have finished up a batch or two and got it bottled. Good going!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice set up.....That sure is a lot of wine down there.

What going on in the winemaking area???


----------



## Bert

Looks great Wade....Do youever find time to drink any??? Or how do you find time??? LOL


----------



## rrawhide

hey hey hey and hi wade

the little round tab i see at the end of one of the rows - what is it? looks like a adhesive foam tab to keep bottles from rolling around? huh?

have a great day

rrawhide


----------



## Waldo

You have thatt cellar looking mighty fine buddy


----------



## Wade E

Thanks everyone. RRawhide, it is a cabinet door stopper(bumper) to prevent your cabinet doors from banging hen closed. Most of them are very small clear 1's so as that they are almost invisible so you really dont see them at all.
Appleman, there are 2 batches of beer there. 1 is a Nut Brown Ale from last year and the other is a Brew House Cream Ale. i still have not brewed an all grain batch though I have all the gear to do it. In 1 Corny is 5 gallons of the cream ale and the other holds 5 gallons of sparkling crab apple.
NW, I have only 2 batches bulk aging, a Super tuscan and a Cal. Syrah. In a month or Ill be picking Mulberries and more Crab apples I think,I cant remember what time I picked them last year from in front of the Church but I gave the Father a few bottles and he was loving life and couldnt thank me enough and gave me permission to pick all I want every year.
Bert, I probably drink 2 glasses every other night most of the time, this is my busy season for work and side work. I put in 12 1/2 hours today and will probably do another tomorrow and will almost be finished with this side job that I started installing today.
These are the old cabinets that look nice in the picture but are literally falling apart.















*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E

These are the new ones being installed. I ripped out all the lowers and
some of the uppers and had some pretty bad setbacks that took quite
some time. I had to replace some flooring that wouldnt be covered by
the cabs. due to a Home Depot error in ordering cabs on their behalf.
Then moving the fridge very carefully didnt make a difference as the
thin copper water hose foer the ice maker and water of course already
had a kink in it and let go as I gently pulled it out so I had to run
to Ace Hardware and but some flexible plastic hose and fish that
through the floor to the finished basement and that was all better.
Her are the base cabs all installed.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Are those cherry doors on the new ones....??????..I love that color.

You do real fine work...relax now and enjoy some of your best.

Have a Good Night!!


----------



## grapeman

I see more folks going back to the dark cherry cabinets all the time. They are nice but do darken a space up. If you have a bright sunny room they can really stand out nicely. It adds a touch of elegance to the space. Be sure to show us the finished product.


----------



## Joanie

Yeah, I want to know where the microwave ends up!


----------



## Wade E

Getting there! I put in all the upper cabs today and started some fascia and crown but didnt take a picture of that yet as it just doesnt look good 1/4 done. Made a template for the granite guys to do their stuff and hopefully they get that made in the next 2 weeks so I can finish this all up.









*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E

Almost done, just have to go back next weekend and install drawer and door pulls and fill in some nail holes. Granite will be ready for me on 6/24 but I got paid today in full as she loved the job and she wants me to install a chandelier and some shelving in her laundry room now for more extra cash.


----------



## Joanie

BEAUTIFUL work, Wade!! Outstanding! I love it!


----------



## grapeman

Nice buildup work Wade. I wish more folks could afford this kind of detail nowdays. Most work here these days is pretty plain Jane stuff - other than the occasional detail house. Great install. 




Here is a sample. This is the house I am working on today. I haven't fine tuned things yet, but this gives an idea of the finished house.





*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E

That looks awesome Rich. Now all you have to do is transplant that house on my property! Please.


----------



## grapeman

Wade send me a photo of your lot and I can place the house on it - or any other style you want. This is a custom house the client came up with. The tower on the left is a 12 sided library with an upper reading area, open in the center. I haven't done any landscaping with it yet.


----------



## Wade E

I would need a bigger lot to place that house on it!


----------



## Joanie

I could live there! No problem!! =)


----------



## Wade E

Its Done!!!! Me and the granite guy installed the countertops today and I plumbed the new undermount sink. My part is all done finally. She is having a tile guy come in and do full tile back splashes with some nice tile that she picked out the other day.


----------



## grapeman

Gorgeous Wade. You must be really dry aftergiving everything a great spit shine. It all came together great.


----------



## Joanie

It's beautiful!!! Nice work!


----------



## rrawhide

great job Wade

bet you are glad that this is finally done and the $ are in your pocket or maybe George's pocket. 

Anyway - hey!!!

rrawhide


----------



## Dean

That looks incredible. You must be super proud! I know that I would be.


----------



## Wade E

Just wish t was mine!


----------



## Wade E

Finally got all my drywall up, taped and mudded last night. Now its time for some serious sanding, the worst part of the job. Doing a drop ceiling down there and some cheap carpet with heavy padding to hide the imperfections with the cement floor. I jack hammered the big lump out of the middle which was a big boulder that they just left there and that was fun but there is no way that I was going to try to level off this much floor.


----------



## Wade E

Uh oh! I have a set back again. As most of you know I had my whole cellar waterproofed, well I just went downstairs and noticed that the concrete is getting damp from humidity rising I guess through the concrete in areas. I will give the place a call in the next couple of days and see if they will come and seal the floor or if this is not covered but it should be or I will have to buy sealer and do it myself. It weird that it waited for me to sheetrock the area. Soon would have been the carpet and that wouldnt be good as it would get moldy quick with how damp this area is.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sometimes when concrete is colder than the air temperature it will draw moisture out of the air and make the cement look wet.....Our root/wine cellar will get a couple damp looking spots during the summer when it is humid...I open the door for a couple days and it is gone.
Put a fan and dehumidifier down there....
Sealing the cement wouldn't be a bad idea....
Don't think I would put any carpet down there....
Good Luck.


----------



## AlFulchino

i agree....no carpet ever....it ends up being a disaster sooner or later. (my opinion only)


if you want to dress it up i believe you can find very nice tiles these days for similar per sq ft pricing...we used 16x16's in our wine cellar and have been very happy with the decision.


----------



## Wade E

They are coming back to seal it with a heavy silicate based sealer but only give that a 10 year warranty and then it should be redone. I will be carpeting after that as that is what my wife wants and i will check it every summer to make sure it stays dry and mold free. This is the first time it has gotten like this and it is due to the humidity like NW said and from having the door to the basement open and a window down there all day for 2 days. The place said to keep it shut as the humidity is drawn in from outside. I also have put my humidifier in there to dry it out in the meantime and help dry out the compound as it doesnt want to dry so i can sand it.


----------



## grapeman

Wade you undoubtedly added to the humidity with all the joint compound. There is about 2 gallons of water in each bucket of joint compound. When tapes work, they leave all the windows open to let the humidity out. There's the rub for you- open doors and windows to dry out the moisture from the compound and you let moisture in from outside. Good luck bud. I'm sure it will dry out soon.


----------



## Wade E

Whats that old saying? Damned if ya do and damned if ya dont! On the brighter side they are doing it for free and said there was no evidence of the problem so didnt treat it. I guess if you dont open your mouth you dont get the whole package. I still have to schedule with them as its a little hectic around here.


----------



## Wade E

OK, Im a little slow on the take sometimes and just realized what you were sating Rich. It dawned on me on the way home from work today. All that dampness was due to the water being pulled out of the taping compound!


----------



## grapeman

Yep that's what I was saying. Working around construction, I see it quite often in the humid east in the summertime. The tapers want the windows open to let the humidity vent, but when you have a cool basement it compounds the problems. Once the humidity dries, you should be fine.


----------



## Wade E

I ran the humidifier in there last night and it sucked up all the moisture and I will run it on second coat this time also.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Wade..hope your running a DE-humidifier [I'm sure you are] and some fans..It will make a world of difference, they really suck out the moisture....run them for a long time after the paint too.

When we built our houses we thought our basements were dry, but sucked moisture out of the cement and sheet rock for months.

Reconsider the carpet idea..they make some tiles now that really look like ceramic/porcelain that you can lay your self, then some throw rugs would warm it up for your tootsies. Friends with a brand new house put carpet in a damp basement and it was a mistake....their leather shoes, purses, belts and anything leather would get moldy...It was a walkout basement, the bedroom was out of the ground on the window side and for some reason there still was a moisture problem....just my thoughts.


----------



## Wade E

That would be a DE-Humidifier and not a humidifier!


----------



## Wade E

I put the second coat on today with the dehumidifier going and it stayed nice and dry and really helps the compound dry out faster, I kept it on low so it wouldn't dry it out to fast.


----------



## grapeman

wade said:


> I put the second coat on today with the dehumidifier going and it stayed nice and dry and really helps the compound dry out faster, I kept it on low so it wouldn't dry it out to fast.







































You will be in there before you know it.


----------



## Waldo

Hang in there wade...it'lll come together for ya buddy.
So how much humidity is too much for a wine cellar? My converted storm cellar still gets some moisture in it after a heavy rain. I go down and just mop it up but it sure is aggrevating.


----------



## Wade E

Finally got all the walls down there all sanded and poured the last floor down there so all is nice and level and sealed it all.



Now my wife can paint it then I can finally get the stairs sanded,stained, and lacquered. Then its ceiling and trim time which is easy and then tile and carpet and move in. Just took a long time to get all that compounding done cause i hate that part and just couldnt build up enough ambition. Now i look forward to doing everything else!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds like it's going slow, but good.....Hope to see some photos along the way.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

It'll go much faster now NW but yes, I was slacking off as I just couldnt get myself to get off my A$$ and get that part done. I had a lot of nooks and crannies due to the way the basemnt is and Im not that good at compounding which "Pun Intended Here" compounded the problem so it was a mess and needed lots of coats to smooth out my terrible work there!


----------



## jobe05

Most of the time it's cheaper (Via time savings and job out come) just to hire someone to come in a do the finish stuff. I have done that several times in the past and don't remember ever paying more than $150 for a complete family room. i hate mudden!


----------



## Wade E

If I had known it was that cheap I would have had someone else do it. On the other hand I need the experience cause Im sure theyre be much more to do.


----------



## Wade E

Waldo, I missed your post on you asking how much humidity is too much, I am really speculating here but would say that 80% would be really pushing it with a typical cork. If you are using synthetic then you probably dont have to worry about it though. As far as the basement goes, I got as far as getting the ceiling up but need to put up crown moldingand wooden strips to hide all the joints of the acoustic ceiling panels but that will have to be in the future as my job has really came to a screeching halt with this economy and we have laid off all but 6 workers on the floor, next they will be laying off a lot of stair installers and then cut the salesmans salary down, I dont want to know whats after that!!!!!!!!!!!! They probably would lay us off but we are a very experienced few people in which i must say can not be replaced very easily as we build stairs way different then all the other co.'s out there due to my boss being a very intricate engineer. Any else out there getting hit hard with their job?


----------



## Rocky_Top

Ihaveseena picture of those stairs on one of your posts. It looks like they were cut out on a CNC. The riser suports the tred and the dado hides everything. Pretty Neat!


I hate to see it. Every time I go into Wal-Mart I see some construction worker asking if Wal-Marthas any work. I hear that work should pick up in the spring.


----------



## Wade E

We are not up to par on that technology with the CNC router, we do have a manual routing machine but it is old and getting very inaccurate so I prefer to do mostly hand routing except on cheap pine box stairs. I hope i dont end up back at McDonalds or delivery Pizzas but if thats what I have to do its what Ill have to do!


----------



## grapeman

I'm not sure if it will be picking up that soon Rocky. I do house plans and there are extremely few new houses even in the beginning phases of planning let alone construction. Normally our area is fairly recession proof being near Lake Placid and other resort towns. I have two small houses in the works now, normally about a dozen by now. Doesn't look good here. Even the construction companies aren't doing any spec houses right now- nobody has the money for it.


----------



## Wade E

I think its going to get a lot worse before it gets better. We have lots of jobs that have just been halted midway so Im hoping that they at least try to finish up those houses as that will keep us quite busy for some time.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Up here in the boonies things are slow for construction workers....Lots of 'see-through' spec houses...Lots of see-through office units too. 

A friend who was the most sought after painter/vinyl hanger in the mid size city near here has had alot of free time lately. He had worked on the hospital for a couple years, now is waiting for a bank and the phone company to get their new buildings ready for him to come in, a few small jobs this winter as well, not the usual for him....Many guys are saying their phones aren't ringing.

Scary for all construction companies. The big window factory [Marvin Windows] up here is slow. The [OSB] Strand board factory shut down till further notice. The plywood plant also laid off for the winter..or...whenever? There are no logging trucks on the road like before....So, it trickles down to everyone.

Small main street businesses are closing in all the little towns....little restaurants, clothing stores, boutiques, bakeries...are history.

As for farming....where did the high grain prices go??? Gas went down, so no call for Ethanol, so crop prices are in the toilet too. Not as many grain exports because the economy sucks all over the world.

So it goes.


----------



## Wade E

Its funny how the richest people in the world screw things up so badly but get several million dollar bonuses and retire and leave us all



out of luck!


----------



## CajunTim

Hey Wade,
We were building about 65 boats a week. Now we are down to just 15 to 20 a week. We had to let a lot of our work force go. This coming year does not look too good for next year also. I could see us going down to about 5 to 8 boats a week. Let's hope someone wakes up soon.


----------



## Wade E

Very sad! If it gets any tighter here I will have to make adjustments and get rid of internet and down grade cable.Luckily I have a few years worth of wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Get rid of the Internet....




That's not going to happen!!!!!


----------



## gaudet

wade said:


> Very sad! If it gets any tighter here I will have to make adjustments and get rid of internet and down grade cable.Luckily I have a few years worth of wine.



Glad to see you have a good set of priorities





I would do all the same things if needed for my family. I don't have a years worth of wine yet though. Workin on it.


----------



## Wade E

Hopefully that doesnt happen and maybe i can just down grade to "Dial Up"



but we'll see. Besides, I can leave here for a year and still be ahead of everyone on posts!


----------



## Rocky_Top

Wade!!!! Hand routing??? You are more talented than I thought. You must have a good jig or are you going to tell me that you are framing squarestepping the stringers.


----------



## Wade E

Framing square with square nuts to lay it out and we make Plexiglas or tempered Masonite templates for each different type of route like the standard rise and run or the beveled handicap configuration with no nose. With the curved stringers you have to use trammels, a level for plumb and a flex ruler with a bubble glued on to it to lay out the level run lines.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## smikes

I am a printing press operator and I have gone from complaning about long 60+ hour weeks to being on partial unemployment in a year and a halfs time. I don't think my job will last till spring and at 44 not looking to fight younger people for the few jobs that are around.


Might have to start bootleggin!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Guess we are going to start robbing trains again...
But, our horses are so old....not to mention ourselves.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

smikes said:


> I am a printing press operator and I have gone from complaning about long 60+ hour weeks to being on partial unemployment in a year and a halfs time. I don't think my job will last till spring and at 44 not looking to fight younger people for the few jobs that are around.
> 
> 
> Might have to start bootleggin!




Maybe you could still use those Printing Press Operator Skills to work..............all you need is the right paper and plates.........


----------



## Rocky_Top

Appleman, That would be a good way to "make" money.


----------



## grapeman

I might need to take that up myself soon if the economy doesn't pick up. About the only drafting I do now days is when I go to the bar and order up one on tap


----------



## Wade E

Well, it looks a little better today as we just got 2 big jobs off hold that were due to financial problems. Tha equals about 120 stairs with rail to go with that. its not a big deal but that will hold us few guys left till about mid Jan.


----------



## Rocky_Top

Great news!!


----------



## dragonmaster42

I like the shelves Wade - it's a very clean and a simple design. Most shelves have the scalloping put into the wood and I was wondering if you've had any problems with bottles slipping or rolling with out that on yours? 
I've thought about making a small rack for mine and can imagine coming home to find broken bottles and my white catburgundy colored and drunk because she decided to explore the new shelves!!


----------



## Wade E

I use clear cabinet door self adhesive door bumpers that are very small and can barely be seen when you are looking right at them. I had a lot of shelving to o and didnt want to bother with all that work nor did I want to buy lumber. All that wood was scrap pce.s from cut offs from stair treads at work. It would have to be wider to scallop it and still support all those bottles. There are over 800 now and 21 gallons going as we speak. I dont even have room for anymore as I have the last 2 batches stacked on the floorlike bowling pins on their side.


----------



## Rocky_Top

You seem to have a_Not_ drinking problem.


----------



## AlFulchino

did i miss something? how about some updated pictures here


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Wade E




----------



## skinnydipper

Wade,


I didn't read the entire thread. I am a woodworker also, love these wine racks! I have visions of building similar in the distant future. I have so any questions, but first, where did you begin? This is the best design I've seen to date. I'm a bit envious, as if it doesn't show. Call me Mr. Green.


----------



## AlFulchino

now THAT is why i wanted to see pictures...damn good job!


----------



## Wade E

First I began with seeing what Sizes would fit in the area I had and how to divide them up by measuring the type of bottles I was going to use then factor in if I ever want to switch over to the 1500's. So height of room and diameter of bottle all factor in then I had to figure in with those dimensions what size the wood should be and spacing to allow those dimensions to work out in height and width as I didnt want odd sizes left on top or too much excess space left on the sides after all bottles are on that rack. Most of the time the Burgundy bottles are the biggest so design your racks around them if you plan on using any unless you are also going to use the 1500's then you will want to use that size. I started this design by building a back frame and a front frame and then attach the side rails after.


----------



## joeswine

THE RACKS ARE GREAT BUT I KNOW THE PRODUCT THEY HOLD IS SUPERIOR QUIALITY,NICE JOB.....................AS ALL WAYS..........................................................................


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Joe but you really need to stop looking at my rack, I am married!!!!!!!


----------



## joeswine

can,t help my self your racks turned me on ...............


----------



## Wade E




----------



## Scott

When you putthem out on display like that you have to figure people are going to stare. 

Thanks for the pics for ideas on different holding devices.


----------



## dragonmaster42

Rack envy????


----------



## BDKS

Great looking woodwork and wine. Just don't do both at the same time. I have been looking and different designs. I might combine some different ideas. How thick of stock did you use? 4/4?


----------



## Wade E

5/4"


----------



## NorthernWinos

You guys!!!
Admiring each others racks...
Now, talking in some sort of code....


----------



## rgecaprock

NW...........LOL


----------



## BDKS

Northern Winos said:


> You guys!!!
> Admiring each others racks...
> Now, talking in some sort of code....







More info on lumber... 

<h4>Hardwoods</span></h4>
<table ="wikitable">
<caption>Hardwood dimensional lumber sizes</caption>
<t><tr>
<th>Nominal</th>
<th>Surfaced 1 Side (S1S)</th>
<th>Surfaced 2 sides (S2S)</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>2</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>5</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><sup>5</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>2</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>7</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>5</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>9</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>1 in or <sup>4</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>7</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span> in</td>
<td><sup>13</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span></span> in or <sup>5</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>2</sub></span></span> in or <sup>6</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>8</sub></span></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>5</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2 in or <sup>8</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>13</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span></span> in</td>
<td>1<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>3 in or <sup>12</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td>2<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>13</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>16</sub></span></span> in</td>
<td>2<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span></span> in</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>4 in or <sup>16</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span> in</td>
<td>3<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>13</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>26</sub></span></span> in</td>
<td>3<s style="display: none;">+</s><sup>3</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>4</sub></span></span> in</td>
</tr>
</t></table>


In North America sizes for dimensional lumber made from hardwoods
varies from the sizes for softwoods. Boards are usually supplied in
random widths and lengths of a specified thickness, and sold by the board-foot (144 cubic inches, <sup>1</sup><big>⁄</big><sub>12</sub></span>th
of a cubic foot). This does not apply in all countries, for example in
Australia many boards are sold to timber yards in packs with a common
profile (dimensions) but not necessarily of consisting of the same
length boards. Hardwoods cut for furniture are cut in the fall and
winter, after the sap has stopped running in the trees. If hardwoods
are cut in the spring or summer the sap ruins the natural color of the
timber and deteriorates the value of the timber for furniture.


Also in North America hardwood lumber is commonly sold in a
“quarter” system when referring to thickness. 4/4 (four quarters)
refers to a one-inch thick board, 8/4 (eight quarters) is a two-inch
thick board, etc. This system is not usually used for softwood lumber,
although softwood decking is sometimes sold as 5/4 (actually one inch
thick).


----------



## Waldo

Well i'll be dawg !!


----------



## ASAI

I've been trying to figure out what to do about getting a wine cellar. Reading post here, and thinking maybe I would have to give up hobby from May through September. Don't seem to make much sense tobulk age wine if it stays upper 70's to low 80's. While sampling my first batch, and tasting my 2nd batch, sniffing my 3rd &amp; trying to think out of the box, last night, it came to me.












It's been sitting in my Mothers basement unused for about 20 Years. Looks like it will hold at least 3 five gallons for bulk age, maybe 4-5 if I lay them down, and about 40 bottles. 


I figure if I scrub it down with 1 step, throw in a bucket of K-Meta over night, then dry it and cover with "Dark Wormy Chestnut" Contact paper, it may not be as big as some of you have, but will look fancier. AND looking fancy is what I heard good wine making is all about.


Before someone jumps in to warn me about bulk aging wine at -20; I plan to just use the insulated properties to buffer daily temp swings. Might need to run the compressor a few times for a few minutes during the summer, and throw in a small light bulb during a few months of the winter. If I leave it in her basement.


----------



## gaudet

Isn't there some rheostat or device that can allow you to control the temp of a fridge or freezer much more precise than the internal thermostat will allow?

Assuming it still works that is.


----------



## ASAI

gaudet said:


> Isn't there some rheostat or device that can allow you to control the temp of a fridge or freezer much more precise than the internal thermostat will allow?
> 
> Assuming it still works that is.






I did run the compressor about 10 min to see it did work. Putting a over engineered temperature control with heat/cool is one possible option; especially, if I move to to a better location. Other wise, don't really think it is much of a issue, I can just manually check it and use manually as necessary. A regular programable wall thermostat, with external power relays, would be a less than $50 project, and keep temps with in 4 deg.


----------



## Wade E

Just remember that vibration isnt great for wine either.


----------



## ASAI

wade said:


> Just remember that vibration isnt great for wine either.




Can you explain further, Wade. I assume you are referring to using the built in compressor for cooling. Considering the mass of the freezer, I doubt if the compressor vibration would be an issue. I also would think a little vibration would be good for bulk aging. I understand it is not good for "clarifying in the bottle" while bottle aging.


----------



## Wade E

Vibration at any stage is not really good for wine. Im not sure that the vibrations would effect this that much due to its size but being that is is older it might have some loose mounts and rattle a little more then a newer one also.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Here is a pretty good link ASAI, and whoever else has interest, on aging and storing wine. About half way down the page it addresses vibrations.


http://www.modern-wine-cellar.com/wine-storage.html


----------



## ASAI

Thanks, JWMINNESOTA, that is a great link. It gave me enough imformation that I can drink several bottles of wine, and review until I fully understand it all. For a capsule on the vibration issue, it basically said the jury is out on vibration during aging, any possible issues could be solved by letting the reds stand up right for settling for a few days before opening. Bigger issue would be temperature cycles for saving over several years, and low humidity when used for cooling. It did mention a refrigerator used only for wine as better than storing in the home.


----------



## Wade E

Great article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## xanxer82

Wade, I know this is older post, but since I'm new here I think I shall inject some new life into it for a moment.
I really enjoyed following your adventure of creating a wine cellar.
How is it working out for you? I would love to build some racks of my own eventually.
Currently, me my fiance and son are living in a basement apartment, so space is at a premium but I can still fit a couple of racks in. I'm just not too sure about the whole temperature thing. It stays pretty cool here and cooler in the winter despite the heating system. But it seems to be relatively in a constant temp range (55-75) year round. Maryland has some crazy weather.
How do you manage the winter? Since you started in 2007 I think you've had two winters to see how things held up.
Thanks for sharing the photos and progress of your work.


----------



## Wade E

That room works very well for me with the exception of the extreme summer when it gets bit too humid in there and i have to run the dehumidifier and by doing that it raises the temp up a bit. Other then that it stays within 6 degrees which is usually around 62 average. If I didnt run the humidifier the bottles would sweat along with my water filters and holding tank and the corks would most likely get moldy.


----------

